# T U R K M E N I S T A N - Everyone can add one photo



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

I noticed we do not have any thread for Turkmenistan in general Photography section .Lets add some photos for Turkmenistan day by day or week by week together  

Turkmenistan, is one of the Turkic states in Central Asia. Until 1991, it was a constituent republic of the Soviet Union, the Turkmen Soviet Socialist Republic (Turkmen SSR). Turkmenistan is one of the six independent Turkic states. It is bordered by Afghanistan to the southeast, Iran to the south and southwest, Uzbekistan to the east and northeast, Kazakhstan to the north and northwest and the Caspian Sea to the west.













Kiptchak Mosque by bestoy, on Flickr


Kiptchak Mesjit by bestoy, on Flickr


Kiptchak Mesjid Night by bestoy, on Flickr


Minaret, Konya Urgench, Turkmenistan by dwrawlinson, on Flickr


The Door to Hell (in the nighttime) / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr










The Door to Hell (in the nighttime) / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr


The Door to Hell (in the nighttime) / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr


The Central Bank of Turkmenistan Republic by bestoy, on Flickr


The National Press Building of Turkmenistan - 2 by bestoy, on Flickr




like a Cobra by bestoy, on Flickr


The Mausoleum of "Sultan Sancar" 2 by bestoy, on Flickr



Turquoise Lake Crater / Turkmenistan, Darvaza by flydime, on Flickr


sights and colours of the silk road 13 by bilwander, on Flickr


Turkmenistan by bhatto, on Flickr


Turkmenistan EXPO Main Entrance by bestoy, on Flickr


Ashgabat Trade Center by bestoy, on Flickr


Kalmuratgozel - 2 by bestoy, on Flickr


Garagir by Michele vK, on Flickr


Lady falconer from Turkmenistan, Central Asia by Anguskirk, on Flickr


turkmenistan.merv.sultansanjar.100207.ND200.DSC_1978_72.jpg by ommphoto, on Flickr


Detail from Exhebition Palace Ashgabat by bestoy, on Flickr


The Building of The Petroleum And Gas Ministry of Turkmenistan by bestoy, on Flickr


CRW_3210 by a.phasia, on Flickr


Falconers from Turkmenistan at the International Festival of Falconry by Anguskirk, on Flickr


Ahal tekke horse dancing by Carpe Feline, on Flickr


Installation of the Jamours by bestoy, on Flickr


IMG_1490.JPG by Carpetblogger, on Flickr


Academie of Plast. Art by bestoy, on Flickr


Mausoleum, Konya Urgench, Turkmenistan by dwrawlinson, on Flickr


Mesjid from inside by bestoy, on Flickr


Wedding Building by Arturo L. Palacio, on Flickr


TV Tower by Arturo L. Palacio, on Flickr


The Building of the Ministry of Textile of Turkmenistan by bestoy, on Flickr


Turkmenistan Bank EXPO by bestoy, on Flickr


Aşgabat by sjameron, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aşgabat (Turkmenistan) - Berzeññi District by Danielzolli, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Azadi Mosque by David Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Fantastical park in Ashgabat, Turkmenistan by ericennotamm, on Flickr


Kipchak mosque (Ashgabat, Turkmenistan) by ISHMALOO ), on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Apartment House in Ashgabat City 2 by bestoy, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

CRW_3169 by a.phasia, on Flickr


Woman at the Market -- Ashgabat, Turkmenistan by Joel Carillet, on Flickr


Aşgabat by sjameron, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Aşgabat by sjameron, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Parade Practice, Ashgabat by Lachlan Towart, on Flickr


The Cupola of The Alparslan Yaslar Theatry of Ashgabat by bestoy, on Flickr


Presidential Palace, Ashgabat by Lachlan Towart, on Flickr


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

What a great country!!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkmenistan by Michele vK, on Flickr


Ashgabat Hippodrome by Kerri-Jo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Monument to Turkmen horses by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for opening this thread manon, interesting and marvelous pics from Turkmenistan..kay:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Linguine said:


> thanks for opening this thread manon, interesting and marvelous pics from Turkmenistan..kay:


Thank you Linquine


Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucas Klamert 5 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Turkmenistan-355 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


Turkmenistan-330 by Lucaskt, on Flickr


----------



## Yen Jcc (Jan 16, 2010)

:applause: Very nice pics, I love central Asia.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jelltecks/5120787069/


----------



## Сталин (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice pictures, i know some people in my family that have been there long ago during the Turkmen SSR, so anyone have any pictures from that period? Thanks.


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

Very nice, I love the traditional dress of the people, so detailed. There's some intense natural beauty too, that firey pit looks scary!


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Seljuk Beg statue by Carpe Feline, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Monument to Turkmen horses by perfil, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkmenistan: Yangikala by Blini Reizen, on Flickr


Turkmenistan: Merw by Blini Reizen, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing....:cheers:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


Turkmenistan by Marco Di Leo, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8145878153/


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/farflungistan/8517608025/


Lenin in Ashgabat by farflungistan, on Flickr


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates from Turkmenistan. :cheers2:


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Some pretty interesting architecture over there. Im surprised it doesnt look tacky. Nice pictures. Great nature too!


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

Akhal-Tekke horse
https://twitter.com/mUzzals/status/288324711803392000


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

My recent pix.

Institute of transport and communication in Ashgabat

























Bus stop



























Currency exchange + western union 









another bus stop









Grand hotel









Advertising in Ashgabat


















street ads





































S7 Airlines ad (flights to Moscow from Ashgabat)









cell-service shops


















western union ad









farmacy


----------



## Maturion (Apr 27, 2010)

Do you have pictures of small residential areas? That would also be interesting to see.


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

my recent pics

Within Turkmen State University campus 









TSU Dorms


















Sportschool in Ashgabat


















Dorm of the Institute of Sport and Tourism in Ashgabat









School of Music









Eternal Flame commemorating WWII









TSU old building









residential area near TSU


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

еще немного авто на улицах 













































Sorry, Christos! All pics are mine.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ @kingcheetah: Please post the credits on these photos. Thanks


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

Faces of Ashgabat
www.vk.com/toppeopleoftm











































































































































































































































































































































vk.com/toppeopleoftm


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

Projects

Congress-Center in Awaza by Caspian sea













































Renovation of Soviet-built buildings in Ashgabat


















Residence-building in Awaza









Dashoguz stadium renovation









Hotel "Chandybil" by Bouyigues-Turkmen, almost built

















Shopping mall in Ashgabat, to be opened in 2014

































































Ashgabat at night video
http://vk.com/video161296839_165028654

www.vk.com/moderntm


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woow very nice projects, thanks kingcheetah for the design pics

"Bagt Koshgi (Bağ Köşkü), or the Palace of Happiness in Ashgabat / Turkmenistan" - This is where my husband stayed on his Business trip. The Palace of Happiness is the largest wedding Palace in Central Asia" / Photo taken by him by gulayonder, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Door to Hell by Bentaubert, on Flickr


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/38082630


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

http://vk.com/album-36797452_182722399#/album-36797452_182722399


----------



## kingcheetah (Mar 28, 2013)

http://vk.com/bizturkmen


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Mosque at night by Andrew G Robertson, on Flickr


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Dashoguz city
Modern Turkmenistan


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Ashgabat / Ашхабад





































Источник: fotowerken.nl



















Источник: President.kg



















Автор: Сергей Доля


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Turkmenistan Sports Ambitions






Progress work at the Olympic complex park for the Ashgabat 2017 Asian Games







Ashgabat 2017 Promotional Video


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Turkmenbashi city (former Krasnovodsk).
Sergey Dolya


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Balkanabat city (former Nebit-Dag).
Sergey Dolya


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Fantastic Ashgabat. Turkmenistan.
Sergey Dolya


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Avaza. National tourist zone. Sergey Dolya


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Lovely pictures from Ashgabat...!


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Mary Hotel. Mary Province, Turkmenistan.
Photo: Modern Turkmenistan / Sedas Insaat
Album with all photos: https://vk.com/album-36797452_206253184


----------



## moderntm (Apr 14, 2014)

Avaza. Artuom Bogdanov


----------

